# I did my first official rescue today for GREAT



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Last week there was a post about a golden needing pulled in Live Oak Fl. Well I volunteered to go and get her, but it was not needed as a foster mom was in that area. I was disappointed because I really want to help since right now I cant foster. But that next day they got another call that a golden was dropped off again. The boy was 4-5 years old and had been left when his owners moved leaving him tied in the backyard. Judi at GREAT called me yesterday and asked me if I could drive over there today. I jumped at the chance to help. So off I went today.
When I got there, it was a very rural shelter that is struggling to take care of all the animals on a shoe string budget and those women care so much for all the dogs. Right before I left to pick the dog up, Judi asked me if I could also pick up a little dog that the foster mom had fell in love with when she was there last week. So I picked her up, little mixed dog about 3 pounds and then they brought out this gorgeous big red boy. He was skin and bones and as sweet as honey. So into my car we went, little dog in front and big boy in back. Little girl decided going pee and poop before we left wasnt enough and pooped :yuck: on the floor in the front seat and once in the back seat later down the road. Luckily I was near a convience store and rest stop was able to clean the floor each time and get back on the road. About half way home, I met the foster mom for the little dog and dropped her off. She has 5 goldens and 1 foster. Both dogs were good and then comes the part where I fell in love. Mac(golden) laid his head on my shoulder and just sighed. And then climbed into the front seat and laid down. He just laid there with his paw on my lap and head next to me. He was the sweetest boy I ever met and seemed to know he was safe. 
Like I said, he was skin and bones and had sores on his tails (like allergies or hot spots). His ears inside were covered with gunk and his eyes had discharge. But it didnt matter, he was as beautiful as the golden at Westminster. And while I was waiting for Judi's husband to pick him up, we sat on the grass together and he just seemed so happy and at peace. Then I noticed he didnt respond when I called his name or whistled even right next to his ear. I think he may be deaf or almost deaf because of the ear infections. I told Judi's husband everything when he came and picked him up. I gave him a big hug and told him someone special was going to be lucky to get him and he as going to be spoiled the rest of his life. He walked off happy and got into the car and they drove away. 
I came home and told hubby all about him so he said if I really want him I can have him but I am going to wait. I still would like to foster and have to think long and hard about it with everything going on with Beau. And that is another story, I will have to tell you later. 
It was hard and sad seeing all the dogs at this shelter, it was the worst one I have been too but like I said those people are struggling to take care of the animals as best they can and it was clean. Just full of dogs. But I also had a great feeling knowing I saved two dogs today to find their furever homes and it was worth it. The rescue said they have been looking for someone during the week that doesnt work to help pull dogs as most of the volunteers work during the day. So I think I can really help them. Bless everyone that does this all the time with rescue. It is tough but rewarding.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Bless you for rescuing these two dogs, Carol. I'm so glad you are volunteering to help. You truly do save a life or more each time you do this. Thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You will be a big help to them if you are available during the day! That's so needed, someone who can pull during the day and get the vet's office before closing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww....don't know how you do it, I would of brought him home.
Bless you for doing a great job rescuing these dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah Carol..Your first rescue.....I love to see the dogs face when you pull them its like All right we just got sprung......


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job Carol !! Two of our dogs came from Rescues and our two cats from Shelters. It's hard to see all the pets that need forever homes, you want to take them all with you! We fostered dog for a Dalmatian rescue this past winter who was shipped up from New Orleans, poor dog had tapeworm and skinny, but he has a new forever home and seems to be doing very well. We had talked about keeping him , but too many dogs all ready and wasn't ready to take on a teenage full of energy mixed dal. We saw him this summer at the Annual Dal Rescue Picnic and he seems very happy and looks great. 
Every little thing you can do for a rescue makes you feel good, we are always finding things we can donate to help them with the dogs, it's very rewarding.
So you did a great job getting the pups to safe homes, give yourself a pat on the back !
Deb


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Carol i know it breaks your heart to see some of those poor dogs.
As you know both mine are rescue and they were in a very bad state when i first got them just shows what a bit of TLC can do.
I hope to foster one day when i am not working full time.
And its the 20th September i go to the Irish rescue show i hope to make lots of money for them and i will take lots of photos.
But again well done Carol.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so great you got to help out. I am sure they will be calling upon you more for help. Hopefully that is 2 less dogs that now have to worry about their futures. If you hear anymore on the Red Golden boys outcome let us know.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Saving the dogs you did is brave and commendable. The best part of the story is Mac putting his head on your shoulder and sighing. . .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful day you had. Thank you for stepping in and helping.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

You are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those pups sounded so sweet. What happened with Beau, BTW? Is he OK today? Did I miss the thread?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great Job Carol, 
This is why we do what we do
Kathi

http://www.blackpearldogs.com/Jebediah.html

"tissue warniing"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got an update from Judi today. She said that Mac is HW negative which is amazing since he had been abandoned. Also he is very underweight but seems to be overall healthy. His ears are bad, but they are hoping once they are well he will be ok. He didnt seem deaf at the vet, so maybe he was in relaxed mode leaning on me while we sitting on the ground. LOL The vet said he is "VERY MANLY" and will be neutered in two weeks when his ears get better. He is now in his foster home and seems to be settling in very well. And they are getting in another dog today but he were told he is HW+.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If anyone EVER wants to know what Rescue is and why Rescue works all they need to do is read your post. You and the thousands of people who feel like you is WHY there is a ray of hope for all the abused and abandoned dogs. Over the last few years I've come to the conclusion that we are all born with a Moral Contract, one that cannot be avoided or put aside by a court of law--it comes from a much higher governing body. You have embraced that Contract and fulfilled the terms it spells out. Your gift of safety, concern, devotion & love is recognized not only by Mac but by all you come in contact with. Skyler the Skypup gives you big time roooooooooooos of Thanks from the Bridge~GRReat Job!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol, isn't that the best feeling in the world?
Don't feel bad for not being able to foster right now. See, there are alot of other things you can do! I can't foster now due to Gunner's dog aggression but I do as much for our rescue as I can. Doing home visits, asssessments of surrendered goldens, transports and other volunteer work for the group, makes me feel so good. I know someday I'll be fostering again and I plan to foster seniors.
My prayers are coming for Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

I bet the Big Red Boy will always be in your heart!

Maybe he will end up being yours!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

